# installation imprimante réseaux



## Marius15 (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis néophyte en ce qui concerne les système MAC.
J'ai donc une imprimante en réseaux paramétrer correctement.
J'arrive à imprimer depuis les postes sous Windows.
Je n'arrive pas à ajouter l'imprimante sur le poste sous MAC os9.
J'ai parcouru un peu le système mais je ne suis pas parvenu a faire l'installation.
J'arrive à voir la liste des imprimante déjà installer dans le "sélecteur" mais pas à en ajouter.

Merci pour votre aide.

Marius15


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2010)

Ici, c'est Mac OS X, pas Mac OS 9 (surnom: Classic). Je déplace dans le bon forum.


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2010)

De quelle imprimante parle-tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2010)

D'une façon générale, il y a deux types d'imprimantes installables sous Mac OS 9 et plus anciens : 

- celles utilisant un pilote, dans ce cas ce pilote se présente sous forme d'une extension système particulière dite "extension de sélecteur", mais placée directement dans le dossier "Extensions" du "Dossier Système"

- celles utilisant un fichier de définition, qui fonctionnent avec le pilote universel "LaserWriter8", et dans ce cas, le fichier doit être placé dans le sous dossier "Descriptions d'imprimantes" du dossier "Extensions" précité.

Dans les deux cas, c'est le logiciel d'installation de l'imprimante qui doit placer ces fichiers aux bons endroits, dans le second cas, le pilote générique "LaserWriter8" (qui est aussi une extension de sélecteur) étant installé en même temps que le système. Toutefois, il est toujours possible de les placer manuellement.

Après, s'agissant d'une imprimante réseau, il convient de fixer ses paramètres d'accès (adresse IP, passerelle éventuelle, etc.).


----------



## Marius15 (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse.

Excusez moi de mon retour tardif, j'étais sur une autre intervention beaucoup plus urgente.

Je vais essayer votre manipulation dans l'après midi.

Marius


----------



## Marius15 (26 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de tenter de faire l'installation de l'imprimante avec le CD.
J'ai lancé l'exécutable.

J'ai mis l'exec dans le sous dossier "Extension".

Je suis allé dans le "selecteur" et je vois bien mon imprimante.

J'ai fais un test d'impression et j'ai un message d'erreur.

" "Gestion Services d'impression" n'est pas dans le dossier "Extentions". Réinstallez les resources ... ensuite clic sur "service d'impression" et choisissez "Lancer la file d'attente" dans le menu "impression" ".

Pourtant j'ai bien le dossier "Gestion Services d'impression" dans le dossier "Extentions".

Je ne vois a quel endroit je peux choisir l'imprimante en fonction de son IP.


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

Marius15 a dit:


> Je viens de tenter de faire l'installation de l'imprimante avec le CD.
> J'ai lancé l'exécutable.
> 
> J'ai mis l'exec dans le sous dossier "Extension".
> ...



Mais as tu l'extension éponyme ? (c'est vieux, tout ça, je ne me souviens pas de tous les détails, mais si "Gestion des services d'impression" est correctement installé, tu dois avoir une icône sur le bureau du Mac pour ton imprimante, et c'est là, je pense, que tu peux régler les paramètres réseau.


----------



## Marius15 (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,


J'ai recherché l'extension eponyme dans les dossiers "Extension", "Description imprimante" "fichier de description" "Modules d'impressions" et je ne le trouve pas.

Que fait ce fichier ?

Dans le dossier "Description imprimante" l'imprimante que je viens d'installer apparait en icône fichier et non en icône imprimante comme les autres et de même dans le dossier "fichier de description". Je ne sais pas si ça peut vous aidez mais j'essaie de vous donner le plus d'information possible.

J'ai bien une icône correspondant à l'imprimante que je viens d'installer sur le bureau.
J'ai navigué sur les différents menu, et je ne vois pas ou je peux faire correspondre l'adresse IP de l'imprimante en question.

Dans le "selecteur" j'ai un bouton "réglage"  mais même dedans je ne vois ou je peux faire ce paramétrage.

Merci

Marius


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Marius15 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai recherché l'extension eponyme dans les dossiers "Extension", "Description imprimante" "fichier de description" "Modules d'impressions" et je ne le trouve pas.
> ...



Bon, là, je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider plus loin, la dernière imprimante réseau que j'ai installé sous OS 9, c'était en 2000 ou en 2001, et c'était pour un de mes clients, donc, je n'avais pas à me battre avec au quotidien, ma mémoire de poisson rouge étant ce qu'elle est  :sick:

Ce dont je me souviens, c'est qu'il n'y avait pas d'icône pour cette imprimante dans le sélecteur, on cliquait sur "LaserWriter8", et le nom de l'imprimante apparaissait dans la liste, à droite dans la fenêtre du sélecteur. C'est à partir de là qu'on pouvait saisir les réglages. Il m'est arrivé d'en installer une autre, qui ne passait pas par ce pilote, mais là, les réglages se faisaient via l'application de paramétrage fournie avec.


----------



## Marius15 (27 Octobre 2010)

Aucun problème si tu ne t'en souvient plus.

Je suis resté toute la matinée au téléphone avec les personnes qui ont installé le mac, et eux non plus ne trouve pas la solution.

Ils doivent me rappeler cet après midi.


Si une autre personne à une solution à proposer.

Merci


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2010)

Mon souvenir est égail à celui de Pascal
clic dans le sélecteur, clic sur "lasewriter 8", clic sur ton imprimante (je ne sais plus si elle apparaît si elle n'est pas branchée), et réglages


----------

